# Axolotl + thyroid hormone = Adult salamander



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Anyone carried this out at home?


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

I wouldn't advise it, Axolotls that are forced into morphing tend not to do well. Axolotls that morph naturally do better and it seams it's becoming a more common occurance now.


----------



## HerperShort (Nov 20, 2009)

i thought it was the iodine in the water :hmm:


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

HerperShort said:


> i thought it was the iodine in the water :hmm:


Iodine has also been used in the water or injected into the skin, as has thyroid hormone. Iodine may have something to do with thyroid hormone synthesis in the axolotl but I dont know this, but this is its one of the effects in humans. 

They both seem to have the same effect either way.


----------



## R.E.C.S (May 13, 2009)

injecting iodine into the skin will cause it to morph, however this has been done in labs and many of them die as a result.

therefore i wouldnt advise it.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

I have 4 axolotls and i have thought about doing this myself, however after much investigation and consulting the axolotl forum i found it to be a cruel way of forcing an animal to alter itself for human interest


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

MANY years ago I had one that attempted to morph because I was keeping it too warm, in too shallow water. It died, halfway through. The nearest version to an 'adult' axolotl is the North American tiger salamander. I'd suggest those for people who want the process.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

yeah its a massive stress on the animal and heavily shorterns lifespan (if it survives morphing at all)


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Fair enough, I just knew it was possible but wasnt sure how they turned out. Very interesting little beasts!

Has anyone got experience doing this? Some more details would be great!


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

from what i ave read expect only 6-8 months on average with a morphed axolotl


----------



## GemzD26 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi,

Own 7 axolotls and i would never morph them.

It goes against all the basic instincts they were made into larval form from nature and that is the way the should stay.

I have a axolotl that was very very badly treated in a pet shop he admited that iodein was in the water and it was days away from death and since ive had it it has been problem after problem with it.


When they morph their skeletons become more stronger and more profound,there limbs become harder and more difined and there eyes bulge out from there heads and they lose there gills.

Its a very cruel way to kill the axolotl and in turn even if it does manage to morph it becomes very fragile and stressed going throught the process and you will only get a lifespan of a year out of it instead of 10+ years of good care.

If you wanted to get a salamander the morphs a tiger would be the best they look like axolotls as young juv but naturally lose there gills when formed into adult form.

Right ive had my two cents :lol2:


----------

